# Peter and Paul: A Study Through the Book of Acts



## crackerdave

I enjoyed watching the number of "views" on the other Bible study thread - to see that much interest in the Word of God is a very encouraging thing for me,and God is in it - or it wouldn't _work!_

Any believer in Jesus Christ is welcome to _post_ in this study.Believers _and_ non-believers - especially the "nons" - are also very welcome to _read_.If there is a need to,I'll ask the mods to delete any pot-stirrin' or trollin'. We had no trouble whatsoever in the other study,and I praise and thank God for every single person that ever read it.

The first "half" of the Book of Acts deals with the apostle Peter's ministry shortly after Jesus' death,resurrection, and appearance to many eyewitnesses,and this will be Acts 1 - 12:25. One chapter at a time,with discussion whenever the Spirit leads. Y'all will set the pace! I hope you'll pray for this study,whether you post or not.  

To make it easier on the world's slowest typer/typist and computer dummy[ me],I won't be writing out each verse word by word.I'll be doing this strictly from God's Word,as read in my study Bible,in hopes that folks will read along in theirs as we go.It's one of the best adventure sagas ever written - _and_ it's "God breathed!"


----------



## crackerdave

Part One - Peter

Acts 1 deals with the establishment of the church -little "c."
Comments on chapter one will start us off - yours,not mine!


----------



## jimbucktoo

when I read early in Acts,I try to remember first, its still the Gospel of the Kingdom early in Acts,[man was made right with God by believingJesus was the Messiah, nothing yet about the death, burial, and ressurection is preached for salvation]the temple,the sacrifices, all the Jewish ways to God taught in the O T are still going strong,its not until you get to Paul being saved the Gospel of Grace comes in,as God revealed it to Paul[he called it pauls gospel.]a big change was coming to the Jew and the Gentile in this Gospel of Christ being preached,boy, I have hard times with change in everyday things now,so I can see how it was a stumbling block to many, it still is today,b ut Jesus is the hope of the world, the  only hope Ifound in my life, looking forward to this study,this is my conviction on Acts one, and I am sure they will be many views on it,lets let the Fruit of the Spirit work in us


----------



## Jeffriesw

In chapter one we see that Christ has already been crucified, a dark day for all those followers of His. Apostles and followers alike were probably downhearted a bit (I am using my logic and using the way I would possibly feel after seeing Him crucified).
He had promised them Before He ascended He would send the Holy Spirit and to not despair, But the human temptation to get downhearted would have been great ...(imho)

But what do we see them doing? Despite what despair they may have felt, the downhearted spirit they may have had, They continued in what He had taught them, They stayed in Prayer!

Acts 1:
12 Then they returned to Jerusalem from the mount called Olivet, which is near Jerusalem, a Sabbath day’s journey. 13 And when they had entered, they went up into the upper room where they were staying: Peter, James, John, and Andrew; Philip and Thomas; Bartholomew and Matthew; James the son of Alphaeus and Simon the Zealot; and Judas the son of James. 14 These all continued with one accord in prayer and supplication,* with the women and Mary the mother of Jesus, and with His brothers.**

I believe that is  huge testimony and example for us, That when we have troubles,, and things look bleak. We should do exactly as they did (And we are told to do) We must stay on our knee's in prayer despite of our circumstances,
Not looking to ourselves, but always looking to Christ!*


----------



## crackerdave

Amen! We're off and runnin', praise God!


----------



## crackerdave

Acts Chapter 2

Here is where you can find one of the best sermons/testimonies that's ever been spoken!
 Let's discuss it,and anything else that "jumps out at you" from this chapter.


----------



## gtparts

*Acts 2*

Two things really jump out at me.

(#1) The transformation that occurred among the apostles is generally regarded as amazing, but we have no record of how they themselves thought of this change.

 (No "WOW!!! That sure is neat!!" They do not seem to be surprised at all by what is happening in and to them. I really think I would need time to get a grip, to process, if I started speaking in languages I had not previously studied or spoken.)

The Holy Spirit not only imparted the gifts necessary to do the task Jesus had called them for, but they exhibited no fear, no hesitancy, no reluctance to speak of the events that took place some fifty days earlier and the meaning of what transpired. The peace and confidence is what really stands out. 
 Now, many of us know and understand much more than they did from the standpoint of having the the benefit of the whole Scripture, while they had the Old Testament and three years of nomadic instruction from Jesus. My point is that we often are timid about sharing our faith or step back to analyze whether we will reach out to those different from ourselves.  I know that my witness, at times, has been less than bold, yet I (we?) claim the same Holy Spirit as they. So what is it that I (we) allow to hinder my (our) witness? I have concluded that I need to be in prayer more about being bold and confident, not in what I can do, but in what God wants to do through me.

The other thing, (#2), is the response of the crowd. They seem to move quickly from the initial surprise of the peculiar multilingual event, to grasping the truth of what the apostles said (Peter, especially), to assessing their lives in light of this new revelation (to them) that Jesus is the Messiah, the risen Son of God. 

The CEV records it this way.

 37When the people heard this, they were very upset. They asked Peter and the other apostles, "Friends, what shall we do?"

    38Peter said, "Turn back to God! Be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ, so that your sins will be forgiven. Then you will be given the Holy Spirit. 39This promise is for you and your children. It is for everyone our Lord God will choose, no matter where they live."

    40Peter told them many other things as well. Then he said, "I beg you to save yourselves from what will happen to all these evil people." 41On that day about three thousand believed his message and were baptized. 42They spent their time learning from the apostles, and they were like family to each other. They also broke bread and prayed together. 



Now, we don't know how many were not  moved to repent and accept Jesus as Messiah, but some 3000 did! 

Was it because of the oratorical skills of a recently unemployed Galilean fisherman and his friends? No.  The guilt case that Peter put on the crowd concerning their involvement in the crucifixion? No.

What is it, then, that is always responsible for turning men back to God?
And if the Holy Spirit is in us, why aren't we seeing the results that we read about taking place on Pentecost some 2000 years ago?


----------



## gtparts

Well, onto Acts 3 and btw, crackerdave will be back Sat. or Sun.

Anyone care to take the lead on this chapter?


----------



## tell sackett

Since my spiritual big brother stuck his finger on a serious sore spot in my walk with the Lord with his words about chap.2, I'm going to try to use the first 12 verses of chap.3 to expand on that a little. 

We see these two former fishermen who have gone from being scared and defeated go to boldly proclaiming the name of Christ. Now there aren't many things that I enjoy more than bass fishing. I'm not great at it, but I know that I have to go where the fish are and put my bait in the water to catch them. All my rods and tackle are useless if I don't use them. That's kind of a simplistic illustration, but it's what I think of when I read about Peter and John going to the temple preaching and praying. These two men who Jesus called to be fishers of men are going to where the fish are(the temple) and presenting their bait(the good news of the kingdom). 

They use a God-wrought miracle of healing to demonstrate their authority to proclaim the name of Christ. As the crowd gathers, Peter boldly(there's that word again that brother gt used to ***** my heart) stepped through the open door of opportunity to proclaim the good news. Shouldn't we (I) have that same faith that Peter showed as he reached down to lift the beggar to his feet? In Peter's heart, he knew that the healing was done even before the beggar stood. God's power performed the miracle, but Peter and John's faith laid hold of that power. They knew He would equip them for His work. Will He not do the same for us(me)? We may not heal cripples in the name of Jesus, but we can be instruments of spiritual healing  if we will use God given boldness(there's that word again) to step through the doors that He opens for us.


----------



## gtparts

Amen. Thanks, tell. It disheartening to see so many walk through life with the Words of Life just under the surface, yet rarely step out in power with the Gospel. We all have a testimony......how often do we share it? I teach an adult S.S. class (no, not Swap & Sell) and wonder what it will take to get some off their spiritual backsides.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks,brothers - I really appreciate your keeping the study moving! I was somewhat "overwhelmed" with the youth hunt - which was truly an answered prayer for me.It was great,and I praise God for the good that was done for those kids.

Acts,Chapter Four: Peter and John go before the Sanhedrin.

The apostles were "called on the carpet," so to speak,and Peter was filled with the Holy Spirit as he told the Jewish leaders and elders that Jesus was "the stone you builders rejected,which has become the capstone" - or the stone at the top of an arch that holds it all together.Christ is _still that capstone_ and He alone - through the Holy spirit dwelling in us - holds Christians together.I don't know if there was as much bickering and "legalism" in those days as there is now.We seem to be drifting away from the basics and "sweating the small stuff" - as Randy said. What has happened,do you think?


----------



## crackerdave

The first part of Acts chapter 5 tells us what the consequences can be for lying to God,and being so foolish as to think we can "fool" Him.Ananias and Sapphira paid the ultimate price! [Acts 5:1-11]


----------



## rjcruiser

crackerdave said:


> The first part of Acts chapter 5 tells us what the consequences can be for lying to God,and being so foolish as to think we can "fool" Him.Ananias and Sapphira paid the ultimate price! [Acts 5:1-11]



Something that struck me funny about Ananias and Sapphira....They must have had a horrible marriage.....either that or Sapphira was on one heck of a shopping trip.

For her husband to die and be burried without her knowing it...and then she find out only after having lied herself.


----------



## crackerdave

My guess would be the shopping trip!

The apostles were thrown in jail because the Jewish leaders were very jealous of all the miraculous healing they had been doing.The jail couldn't hold them,though!God sent an angel to open the door,and told them to go back to teaching about Jesus.This part of chapter five contains one of my most encouraging verses:Acts 5:29-   Peter and the other apostles replied: We must obey God rather than men! They weren't skeered.


----------



## crackerdave

The apostles did as God told them to do,after the "jailbreak."They preached Jesus and were totally without fear and - I might add - totally unconcerned with "political correctness!"God bless them for that - where would we be today if they had been cowed down by the Jewish big shots?
These Jewish leaders worked themselves into an absolute rage over what the apostles were doing,in total defiance of what the leaders had commanded. They were ready to kill every one of the apostles on the spot,but a very wise and respected Pharisee [yes,there were a few] named Gamaliel spoke.

Read verses 33 through 42.  Gamaliel was one of the men who trained Saul - later known as Paul - who became one of the greatest men of God who ever lived.

Chapter six tomorrow!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Sorry I haven't been in in a while, been busy at work 


Acts 6: (NKJV)

 1 Now in those days, when the number of the disciples was multiplying, there arose a complaint against the Hebrews by the Hellenists, because their widows were neglected in the daily distribution. 2 Then the twelve summoned the multitude of the disciples and said, “It is not desirable that we should leave the word of God and serve tables. 3 Therefore, brethren, seek out from among you seven men of good reputation, full of the Holy Spirit and wisdom, whom we may appoint over this business; 4 but we will give ourselves continually to prayer and to the ministry of the word.”
5 And the saying pleased the whole multitude. And they chose Stephen, a man full of faith and the Holy Spirit, and Philip, Prochorus, Nicanor, Timon, Parmenas, and Nicolas, a proselyte from Antioch, 6 whom they set before the apostles; and when they had prayed, they laid hands on them. 


We see in the first part of the chapter where the apostles directed the Church to find men from among them that could serve in a servant leadership position for the Church as a whole and they gave them clear instructions who should be considered for these roles.

I think there is a huge lesson for us today in how these men were to be chosen, They did not ask for the rich, the affluent or the Popular men who sought to glorify themselves, But men who were Full of the Holy Ghost, men of Good Character and Reputation. Their qualifications and lives would have been clearly evident and in line with what the apostles considered to be a "Christian" life.

James 2
The Sin of Partiality
 1 My brethren, do not hold your faith in our glorious Lord Jesus Christ with an attitude of personal favoritism.

 2 For if a man comes into your assembly with a gold ring and dressed in fine clothes, and there also comes in a poor man in dirty clothes, 

 3 and you pay special attention to the one who is wearing the fine clothes, and say, "You sit here in a good place," and you say to the poor man, "You stand over there, or sit down by my footstool," 

 4 have you not made distinctions among yourselves, and become judges with evil motives? 


1 Peter 5:

6  Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time:

Mark 9:

34  But they held their peace: for by the way they had disputed among themselves, who should be the greatest.

35  And he sat down, and called the twelve, and saith unto them, If any man desire to be first, the same shall be last of all, and servant of all.


----------



## rjcruiser

crackerdave said:


> Read verses 33 through 42.  Gamaliel was one of the men who trained Saul - later known as Paul - who became one of the greatest men of God who ever lived.
> 
> Chapter six tomorrow!



I know I'm a day late....but wanted to bring up Gamaliel a little bit.  His words were incredibly foretelling.

If what these men speak of is of God, there is no way of stopping it.  If what they say isn't of God, it will be gone and forgotten like the many false teachers before.


Amazing how the gospel is still around and being preached.  Must have been of God


----------



## Inthegarge

RJ that is a great observation. If it was man made thing, that quote would have been removed.  RW


----------



## tell sackett

To kind of go along with what Swamprunner was saying about the first five verses;  it is striking(and it should be a good lesson for us)the wisdom of the church here in the choices they made. Not only do they fill the qualifications of v.3, but the church helped to keep the unity of the body by picking men who were apparently of the Hellenist segment of the church. This is where the complaints were coming from, and I'm certain this gesture went a long way toward "keeping the peace" so to speak. 

The second thing I'd like to comment on is how v.10 fulfills Jesus's promise to us in Lu.21:12-15. He will be there and He will help us.


----------



## crackerdave

Were these seven who were chosen the first "deacons?"
 Maybe I'm ignorant about exactly what the role of modern day deacons should be,but I've been in some tight times for quite a while for several years - both financially,and emotionally.I have five deacons that live within a mile of me,and have not heard a word from any of them.I'd like to think that they're busy making sure widows and folks worse off than me have food and warmth.Or is the position of deacon not what it used to be?Seems to me it's not,but I don't really know what they do,so I can't really say.


----------



## Jeffriesw

crackerdave said:


> Were these seven who were chosen the first "deacons?"
> Maybe I'm ignorant about exactly what the role of modern day deacons should be,but I've been in some tight times for quite a while for several years - both financially,and emotionally.I have five deacons that live within a mile of me,and have not heard a word from any of them.I'd like to think that they're busy making sure widows and folks worse off than me have food and warmth.Or is the position of deacon not what it used to be?Seems to me it's not,but I don't really know what they do,so I can't really say.



Dave, I agree a bit with you here. I believe Scripture clearly tells us who should be considered for the position and what type of work they would be doing. SERVING the Church, Not the building but the people. Making sure all were cared for.

I think in these modern ages some churches have elevated to the position simply because they are prominent men, or popular men. They do not serve the people the same as a Biblical deacon would. How many times do they visit or minister to those under their charge? They wind up being a glorified business commitee for the church and it's financial end.

The Church I am currently attending has 8 to 10 Deacons, each person in the Church is assigned a deacon who is to care for their well being, both spiritually and well as physically. If they can't handle the job, they are removed. I am not a member yet and I already have one assigned to me, and without fail he checks with me every week to see how I am doing, calls on the phone and asked if it was ok to visit the house, etc etc.

The again, should we as the Church wait to see the need filled by a Deacon or just jump in and have at it right along side of them. Seems to me we as believers should be just as active in the lives and well being of those around us.


Sorry to get    a bit , Rant over


----------



## Jeffriesw

rjcruiser said:


> I know I'm a day late....but wanted to bring up Gamaliel a little bit.  His words were incredibly foretelling.
> 
> If what these men speak of is of God, there is no way of stopping it.  If what they say isn't of God, it will be gone and forgotten like the many false teachers before.
> 
> 
> Amazing how the gospel is still around and being preached.  Must have been of God



Acts 5:
34But a Pharisee named Gamaliel, a teacher of the law, who was honored by all the people, stood up in the Sanhedrin and ordered that the men be put outside for a little while. 35Then he addressed them: "Men of Israel, consider carefully what you intend to do to these men. 36Some time ago Theudas appeared, claiming to be somebody, and about four hundred men rallied to him. He was killed, all his followers were dispersed, and it all came to nothing. 37After him, Judas the Galilean appeared in the days of the census and led a band of people in revolt. He too was killed, and all his followers were scattered.

38Therefore, in the present case I advise you: Leave these men alone! Let them go! For if their purpose or activity is of human origin, it will fail. 39But if it is from God, you will not be able to stop these men; you will only find yourselves fighting against God." 

Good catch RJ  , My wife and I had read this together a while back and marveled over it a bit. Even among the persecutors their were those with enough sense to see that God was on the move so to speak with these men Preaching Jesus Christ. I read right over it the other day when reading at my desk  before posting.


I knew we let you hang around for a reason


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 6 (NKJV)

7 So the word of God spread. The number of disciples in Jerusalem increased rapidly, and a large number of priests became obedient to the faith.

Once the Apostles were freed up to Preach by the Deacons now serving, we see the Power of the Spirit reaping the harvest left and right. Even got some of the Priests saved after that 


Dave, Thanks for startin this thread, this is what we have been needin for quite a while!


----------



## rjcruiser

crackerdave said:


> Were these seven who were chosen the first "deacons?"



I don't want to pick at minute details, but one thing about these 7 men...the passage never calls them deacons.  I think to give that position can be a little mis-leading.  

Rather, they were 7 men who were called upon to help with a single task of looking after the Hellenist widows in the Church.  They weren't tasked with looking after the whole church, but rather this one single chore.  I think they completed what they set out to do and then moved along....that being said...the scripture doesn't really say.

Obviously, they did it very well as we never read about it continuing to be a problem.

It also shows that men are needed to step up and fulfill the needs of the church so that the Pastor can concentrate on Preaching the Word....the primary roll of the pastor.


----------



## rjcruiser

One more note...the Hellenists of the day were somewhat regarded as second class citizens in the eyes of the Jews.  They were Jews that did not hold to all the rules and regulations that the Scribes and Pharisees had put in place.  

In other words, they had integrated into the modern day society and had taken on the customs of the other social groups around.  This was possibly a part of the complaint that they had...that their people group was getting ignored.

Also, all 7 that were chosen to look after the widows were themselves Hellenists.  That is probably a reason why Stephen later on in the chapter preaches so intensley against legalism and the traditions of the day.


----------



## crackerdave

Great discussion,y'all! I learn something every time I read your posts - thanks!

Chapter 6:8-15  Stephen is seized by the Sanhedrin!


----------



## crackerdave

Acts 7:1-53
Stephen's Speech to the Sanhedrin

The"high priest" in verse one was likely Caiaphas, the same one who had earlier questioned and condemned Jesus.

Stephen launched into a long speech about Israel's relationship with God.From Old Testament history he showed that the Jews had constantly rejected God's message and his prophets,and that this council had rejected the Messiah,God's Son.He made three main points:

1] Israel's history is the history of God's acts in the world.

2] People worshiped God long before there was a temple,because God does not live in a temple.

3] Jesus' death was just one more example of Israel's rebellion against and rejection of God.

Stephen warn't skeered! Are you?


----------



## Jeffriesw

crackerdave said:


> Acts 7:1-53
> Stephen's Speech to the Sanhedrin
> 
> The"high priest" in verse one was likely Caiaphas, the same one who had earlier questioned and condemned Jesus.
> 
> Stephen launched into a long speech about Israel's relationship with God.From Old Testament history he showed that the Jews had constantly rejected God's message and his prophets,and that this council had rejected the Messiah,God's Son.He made three main points:
> 
> 1] Israel's history is the history of God's acts in the world.
> 
> 2] People worshiped God long before there was a temple,because God does not live in a temple.
> 
> 3] Jesus' death was just one more example of Israel's rebellion against and rejection of God.
> 
> Stephen warn't skeered! Are you?





Israel Resists the Holy Spirit

51 “You stiff-necked and uncircumcised in heart and ears! You always resist the Holy Spirit; as your fathers did, so do you. 52 Which of the prophets did your fathers not persecute? And they killed those who foretold the coming of the Just One, of whom you now have become the betrayers and murderers, 53 who have received the law by the direction of angels and have not kept it.”
Stephen the Martyr 

I believe he blasted them knowing full well the penalty for it. 

Lord, if we all had that kind of confidence...




54 When they heard these things they were cut to the heart, and they gnashed at him with their teeth. 55 But he, being full of the Holy Spirit, gazed into heaven and saw the glory of God, and Jesus standing at the right hand of God, 56 and said, “Look! I see the heavens opened and the Son of Man standing at the right hand of God!” 
57 Then they cried out with a loud voice, stopped their ears, and ran at him with one accord; 58 and they cast him out of the city and stoned him. And the witnesses laid down their clothes at the feet of a young man named Saul. 


59 And they stoned Stephen as he was calling on God and saying, “Lord Jesus, receive my spirit.” 60 Then he knelt down and cried out with a loud voice, “Lord, do not charge them with this sin.” And when he had said this, he fell asleep.

If we all good have such Grace as to forgive our killers in the face of death.. Such Grace as this only could have come from God.


----------



## rjcruiser

I love how Stephen took on the religious establishment of the day.  He hammered them on their traditions and legalism.  Then paid the ultimate price for his commitment to the scripture.

He was the first Martyr and took it like many others who have been stoned/burned at the stake throughout history.  

Makes one question their own commitment to Christ and whether or not we would be so bold.


----------



## crackerdave

I know it sure makes me feel small,when I read about people like Stephen.The things of the world weigh so heavy on me that it often makes me realize just how shallow my own commitment to Christ is.If push came to shove,I know I would stand up for Christ and be willing to die for that stand.It's my everyday walk in this world that lacks commitment and boldness.

Y'all ready for chapter 8?


----------



## The Original Rooster

crackerdave said:


> I know it sure makes me feel small,when I read about people like Stephen.The things of the world weigh so heavy on me that it often makes me realize just how shallow my own commitment to Christ is.If push came to shove,I know I would stand up for Christ and be willing to die for that stand.It's my everyday walk in this world that lacks commitment and boldness.
> 
> Y'all ready for chapter 8?



Dave, that's a hard thing to admit but many of us feel the same way. We just do the best we can and thank the Lord that he is forgiving as he is.


----------



## Jeffriesw

crackerdave said:


> I know it sure makes me feel small,when I read about people like Stephen.The things of the world weigh so heavy on me that it often makes me realize just how shallow my own commitment to Christ is.If push came to shove,I know I would stand up for Christ and be willing to die for that stand.It's my everyday walk in this world that lacks commitment and boldness.
> 
> Dave, I am right there with you, looking ahead it is hard to imagne even having to face something like this, much less as Bodly as he did.
> 
> I heard an interiew one time with Corrie Ten Boom, The lady that lived thru the concentration camp in WW 2,
> She had told her father that she did not know if she could face the persecution that they knew was eventually to come from helping jews get out of the country.
> Her father reminded her that, Remember when you went to visit relatives when you were a little girl ?
> 
> Yes, I do.
> 
> I bought you the train ticket 3 weeks in advance, but did I give it to you?
> 
> No you didn't
> 
> That is because you would have lost it, but the day you needed it, it was there. That is the same way the Father will give us the Grace to endure hardship, Not before you need it, because you would loose it or waste it. But when you need it, The Father will not forsake you. He will be there...
> 
> Y'all ready for chapter 8?



Bring it..


----------



## rjcruiser

1lineman said:


> 38Peter said, "Turn back to God! Be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ, so that your sins will be forgiven. Then you will be given the Holy Spirit.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking. Would you guys expandyour thoughts on this verse?? Do you think tyhere is a right way or wrong way to be baptized. I mean father,son, holy spirit vs. Name of Jesus. A very good argument can be made either way but as I told my son recently I'm not sure which is right but I do believe God will honor your honest intentions to do his will. I was raised as an apostolic pentecostal and still believe their doctrine but also think that many things can be taken out of context and one has to get the big picture of what the four gospels are all about. I have been out of church for some time but still try to live a christian life but sometimes feel guilty for not believing or living with the standards and doctrine exactly as I was taught. I know I need to study more but there are so many conflicts in the boble sometimes it is hard to figure which way to believe. I can that I have always believed in that the trinity teaching is fundamentally wrong yet personally I do not believe that It is necessarily wrong if one has studied and he believes that is he believes he is right. I was always taught that if you did not repent and recieve the holy spirit then you were not going to heaven and that is one of the things I disagree with. I believe that there will be many types of religions and beliefs in heaven  and ones heart and true intentions will hold a lot of weight in the judgement....Am I off track here? Please don't try to sway me to the trinity belief ..belive me I have heard some great arguments and still believe I have it right but don't necessarily believe you are wrong. I know that is a double standard but am I making any sense??



Wow...that is a lot in a single post  And as this is in the encouragement forum and not the debate forum...I'll respond differently as to not derail the intentions of this thread. (I will say...if you want to explore your questions further, I encourage you to start a new thread in the debate forum.  It will give you many different views and some  and some  and some, but you'll surely learn a lot).

You've got a lot of questions above....and as we are going through Acts, I'll try and stick with Acts as to answering your questions.  Mostly...Chapter 10 as this was the chapter that my own Bible Study recently went through and I think answers most of your questions within that Chapter (I know...I'm going ahead a couple of chapters)

In Chapter 10, we see Cornelius.  A Roman Centurion...a good person...a religious person....but not a Christian.  He receives a vision by God to go get Peter.  He obeys and sends for Peter.  Peter Preaches to Cornelius and his household/friends.


Acts 10:34-48

_34Opening his mouth, Peter said: "I most certainly understand now that God is not one to show partiality, 
 35but in every nation the man who fears Him and does what is right is welcome to Him. 

 36"The word which He sent to the sons of Israel, preaching peace through Jesus Christ (He is Lord of all)-- 

 37you yourselves know the thing which took place throughout all Judea, starting from Galilee, after the baptism which John proclaimed. 

 38"You know of Jesus of Nazareth, how God anointed Him with the Holy Spirit and with power, and how He went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with Him. 

 39"We are witnesses of all the things He did both in the land of the Jews and in Jerusalem They also put Him to death by hanging Him on a cross. 

 40"God raised Him up on the third day and granted that He become visible, 

 41not to all the people, but to witnesses who were chosen beforehand by God, that is, to us who ate and drank with Him after He arose from the dead. 

42"And He ordered us to preach to the people, and solemnly to testify that this is the One who has been appointed by God as Judge of the living and the dead. 

 43"Of Him all the prophets bear witness that through His name everyone who believes in Him receives forgiveness of sins." 

 44While Peter was still speaking these words, the Holy Spirit fell upon all those who were listening to the message. 
 45All the circumcised believers who came with Peter were amazed, because the gift of the Holy Spirit had been poured out on the Gentiles also. 

 46For they were hearing them speaking with tongues and exalting God. Then Peter answered, 

 47"Surely no one can refuse the water for these to be baptized who have received the Holy Spirit just as we did, can he?" 

48And he ordered them to be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ. Then they asked him to stay on for a few days._



So...as to your question about Baptism....we are to be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ. v 48.

Your question about the Holy Spirit/Trinity.  The Holy Spirit comes upon those who are Christians. v 44.

And most importantly, your question about who is in Heaven and who isn't.  V. 43 states that only those who believe in Jesus Christ and bear witness to His name will be forgiven of their Sins.  V. 42 states that Jesus Christ will Judge us all.  

See Revelation 20:11-15
_11Then I saw a great white throne and Him who sat upon it, from whose presence earth and heaven fled away, and no place was found for them. 
 12And I saw the dead, the great and the small, standing before the throne, and books were opened; and another book was opened, which is the book of life; and the dead were judged from the things which were written in the books, according to their deeds. 

 13And the sea gave up the dead which were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead which were in them; and they were judged, every one of them according to their deeds.
14Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire This is the second death, the lake of fire. 

 15And if anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire._



So..those who have believed in Christ's death and resurection to cover their sins will be judged...their sins washed away by Christ's sacrifice and given rewards from their good works.  Those who have not believed in Christ Jesus to cover their sins will be judged and their sins will require eternal torment and death in the lake of fire.


I apologize for the long post.  I don't like them at all, but hopefully this will answer some of the questions you have.  May the Lord show you His way and may you find peace in His Word.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 8 (NASB)

Saul Persecutes the Church
1 Saul was in hearty agreement with putting him to death And on that day a great persecution began against the church in Jerusalem, and they were all scattered throughout the regions of Judea and Samaria, except the apostles. 
 2 Some devout men buried Stephen, and made loud lamentation over him. 

 3 But Saul began ravaging the church, entering house after house, and dragging off men and women, he would put them in prison.
Saul was really not a nice guy at all (Understatement), That is what makes his conversion just so mind blowing. If someone such as him can be used, what about me?

The Power of God is Awesome !


----------



## rjcruiser

One thing to note about Stephen's death and Saul's involvement with it.

In order for the religious leaders of the day (the Sanhedrin...the Jewish ruling body), they had to get approval from Rome for the death penalty (as the Romans were in charge--example...Herod/Pilate's approval of Christ's death).

Stephen, however, was different.  No Roman input was asked for...no Roman input was given...no penalty for lack of input was received.  This is why it began the age of harsh church persecution.

It also gives some input on the personality of Saul.  He is a careful snake in this instance.  He approves of Stephen's death, but doesn't want to get too involved.  He knows that the Jews could get in trouble by killing Stephen without Romes approval, so instead of picking up stones, he merely stands on the sidelines and holds the coats of those throwing.

He was a smart smart man who didn't want to be the first to cross that line.  However, once it was crossed and the Romans did nothing, he was free to lead the effort to squash the early Church.


----------



## Jeffriesw

rjcruiser said:


> One thing to note about Stephen's death and Saul's involvement with it.
> 
> In order for the religious leaders of the day (the Sanhedrin...the Jewish ruling body), they had to get approval from Rome for the death penalty (as the Romans were in charge--example...Herod/Pilate's approval of Christ's death).
> 
> Stephen, however, was different.  No Roman input was asked for...no Roman input was given...no penalty for lack of input was received.  This is why it began the age of harsh church persecution.
> 
> It also gives some input on the personality of Saul.  He is a careful snake in this instance.  He approves of Stephen's death, but doesn't want to get too involved.  He knows that the Jews could get in trouble by killing Stephen without Romes approval, so instead of picking up stones, he merely stands on the sidelines and holds the coats of those throwing.
> 
> He was a smart smart man who didn't want to be the first to cross that line.  However, once it was crossed and the Romans did nothing, he was free to lead the effort to squash the early Church.



Good insights RJ !


----------



## crackerdave

That really _is_ an encouragement - that God took a man named Saul,whose business was to capture and/or kill as many of Jesus' followers as he could - and turn him into Paul,the Christian leader.

My "previous life" has been a great help to my testimony,because my family and others who knew me back then have seen what God has done through this ol' cracker.

I'm really enjoying this study,and reading what y'all write.Somebody way back told me: "When you talk,you're repeating something you already know.When you listen,you just _might_ learn something." Someday,I hope to get to the point where I do more listening than talking!

The persecution of the church greatly intensified after Stephen's death.Perhaps this was God's plan,because it caused the believers to scatter far and wide,spreading the Gospel as they went. It's still going,praise God!


----------



## crackerdave

"Philip and the Ethiopian" Acts 8:26-40
Philip explained to this total stranger from another land what the Scripture that he was reading meant.The Ethiopian came to know Jesus and was baptized on the spot.When we are shy about helping someone understand the way to be saved,this is a good example to remember. People like the Ethiopian pass through our lives every day.


----------



## tell sackett

Something that impresses me about Philip is if you go back and read vs.4-8 he had a thriving ministry going in Samaria; souls were being saved, he was performing healing miracles and casting out demons and there was great joy in the city. Then along comes an angel and tells Philip to drop everything that's going on there and go to the back side of the desert. There's one soul there that's seeking God, and the Lord has work for that eunuch to do.

Philip doesn't argue, or complain or try to change God's mind; he drops everything and hotfoots it to where he was directed to go. A sinner came home and the gospel went to Africa. Perhaps we(I) should take a lesson from Philip when the Spirit moves us(me) to speak a word to someone and we(I) start to crawfish.


----------



## crackerdave

Very true,brother! How many of us have that kind of faith - that we would drop everything,and do exactly what God told us to do,when He said do it? That is a big problem for me: Wondering if an idea or feeling I get to do or say something is God,or just me.

I like that term:"crawfish!" Wonder if it means "backing up real fast" or if it means "thowin' up yer claws and ready to fight?"


----------



## tell sackett

I think it's more like backing away, throwing your hands(claws?) up and squeaking"who?me?"


----------



## crackerdave

tell sackett said:


> I think it's more like backing away, throwing your hands(claws?) up and squeaking"who?me?"





Good example of this: Acts9:13,14 ! Ananias _knew_ who Saul/Paul was,and what he'd been doing to Christians! But he did as he was told.


----------



## crackerdave

Acts 9:32-42

The story of Aeneas and Dorcas - whatchall think?


----------



## crackerdave

Okey-dokey!

Peter did some serious miracles in Lydda and in Joppa.He healed a man who had been paralyzed in his bed for eight years - but notice this: In 9:34 "Aeneas," Peter said to him,  "Jesus Christ heals you.Get up and take care of your mat."Immediately Aeneas got up. 
 It wasn't Peter - it was Jesus!

In Joppa he brought a very kind and good woman who was always doing for others _back from the dead!_ Many people believed in the Lord as a result of these things.

Why is it we are no longer able to do these miracles? Is our faith even smaller than a mustard seed? Or is the "Age of Miracles" over? What do we have to do to cause many people to believe in the Lord and His power in our time?


----------



## tell sackett

The power and might of Almighty God on full display. A Holy Spirit filled apostle performs undeniable miracles in the sight of all. As a result, many believe and are saved.

Peter tells Aeneas in no uncertain terms that it is Christ and not Peter that heals him.

We should all strive to have a testimony like that of Dorcas; full of good works and almsdeeds. She apparently had a talent as a seamstress and she used it for the glory of God. As a result, she had a great testimony and was beloved of the people.

Like his Teacher Peter told Aeneas to take up his bed when he was healed; like his Teacher he took Dorcas by the hand; but unlike his Teacher he knelt and prayed for Dorcas to be restored to life. The Teacher had no need to pray for that power, he is the Giver of power.

One other comparison to Peter and Jesus: Peter stayed in the house of Simon the tanner who would have been considered unclean by the Jewish religious leaders because of his profession. Peter was apparently already on the way to losing many of his old prejudices even before the events of ch.11.


----------



## tell sackett

Great minds thinking alike? Apparently you were posting while I was typing and I plowed some of the same ground you did.

As to your question about the performing of miracles today, that's one big ol' mack daddy aintbed. Seems like I've seen some pretty hot "discussions" on here about that. I fall into the camp that thinks that the power to do miracles was given to the apostles in the early church to be a testimony to the truth of their message. We have the complete Word of God now to aid us in giving out the gospel message(I'm not real sure I'm expressing this just right) and that takes the place of the sign gifts the apostles had. 

That being said, I do believe that miracles still happen every day. This raggedy old sinner being redemmed is one, but I can't say that I've seen any evidence of one performed through a person like the apostles did.


----------



## rjcruiser

tell sackett said:


> I fall into the camp that thinks that the power to do miracles was given to the apostles in the early church to be a testimony to the truth of their message. We have the complete Word of God now to aid us in giving out the gospel message(I'm not real sure I'm expressing this just right) and that takes the place of the sign gifts the apostles had.
> 
> That being said, I do believe that miracles still happen every day. This raggedy old sinner being redemmed is one, but I can't say that I've seen any evidence of one performed through a person like the apostles did.




Well said and I'd have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 10: 1-8 (NASB)

Cornelius's Vision

 1 Now there was a man at Caesarea named Cornelius, a centurion of what was called the Italian cohort, 
 2 a devout man and one who feared God with all his household, and gave many alms to the Jewish people and prayed to God continually. 

 3 About the ninth hour of the day he clearly saw in a vision an angel of God who had just come in and said to him, "Cornelius!" 

 4 And fixing his gaze on him and being much alarmed, he said, "What is it, Lord?" And he said to him, "Your prayers and alms have ascended as a memorial before God. 

 5 "Now dispatch some men to Joppa and send for a man named Simon, who is also called Peter; 

 6 he is staying with a tanner named Simon, whose house is by the sea." 

 7 When the angel who was speaking to him had left, he summoned two of his servants and a devout soldier of those who were his personal attendants, 

 8 and after he had explained everything to them, he sent them to Joppa.

We see here a Roman citizen and a Centurion in the legion (Basically a modern day Captain) who serves and fears the Lord with all of his Family included and not only that, But He practices what He preaches. His Faith had demonstarted by his acts of charity and service to those around him. His Faith had some real "Shoe Leather" behind it, not just empty words.
He lived in the gentile city of caesaria, wonder if he was what they called a Proselyte? any thoughts?

Ya'll ever notice whenever an Angel of the Lord appears to anyone, they are all afraid? I guess I would be too , Must have been scary for an angel to appear to him in broad daylight  ( 3:00 pm in the afternoon)

He knew he was in the Prescence of one sent by the Lord and paid attention to what he was told to do, Then did it !
He didn't beat around the bush or sleep on it, consult his Pastor, He reconized He had been told directly what to do by the Lord and got to it!

I am assuming the 2 servants he sent we also believers, because it says that all of his household were devout like he was and the soldier he sent was devout?
Any thoughts? 

Sorry I am not around as much as I would like, Sorta busy at work.


----------



## crackerdave

Glad to have you here any time you _can_ be,brother.

I know there have been times when I was sure God was telling me or steering me a certain way.I often messed it up by trying to do it _my_ way,in _my_ time,though.
There has only been one time when an angel spoke to me - and it was a very real and very emotional experience.Someday when it's just us around a campfire,I'll tell about it,but not here.I can't really say I was scared,but I was certainly "shaken" - I guess that's the word.

I guess Cornelius was an exceptional Roman captain - one with a love for God and a heart for people of all kinds. I can't think of any modern-day Cornelius that I know personally,but I'm sure there are some out there.


----------



## mtnwoman

Good reading...thanks guys!!


----------



## rjcruiser

Swamp Runner said:


> I am assuming the 2 servants he sent we also believers, because it says that all of his household were devout like he was and the soldier he sent was devout?
> Any thoughts?



One thing to note about Cornelius and his servants/household.  He wasn't a believer yet...as that occurs later on in the chapter.  He was a good person...one who beleived in God...knew there was a God...but had not repented of his sins and believed that Christ's death and resurection covered the penalty for his sins.

I'd view him as a person similar to the Ethiopian Eunich....or in modern times....a good person.  One who might go to church on a casual basis...gives to the United Way and Red Cross...but doesn't have the personal relationship with Jesus Christ.


----------



## tell sackett

rj, I think you're right, Cornelious wasn't a believer at that time, but he was sincerely seeking after God. He acted upon the light that he had. As a result, his prayers and almsdeeds went up as a memorial to God. God in His grace made sure that the gospel message made it to these people who wanted to hear it. Seek and ye shall find, knock and it shall be opened unto you.


----------



## Jeffriesw

rjcruiser said:


> One thing to note about Cornelius and his servants/household.  He wasn't a believer yet...as that occurs later on in the chapter.  He was a good person...one who beleived in God...knew there was a God...but had not repented of his sins and believed that Christ's death and resurection covered the penalty for his sins.
> 
> I'd view him as a person similar to the Ethiopian Eunich....or in modern times....a good person.  One who might go to church on a casual basis...gives to the United Way and Red Cross...but doesn't have the personal relationship with Jesus Christ.



Thanks!
I guess that makes since, If they hadn't heard the Gospel, who could they be a believer in Christ.

I thought maybe they might have been a proselyte, - Gentiles who followed the Jewish religion -, Either way thanks for your thoghts!


I love this stuff! God's word is so full of Truth and is very interesting when you get to studyin a bit.


----------



## tell sackett

mtnwoman said:


> Good reading...thanks guys!!


Come on in. I'll enjoy reading your thoughts too.


----------



## tell sackett

Swamp Runner said:


> Thanks!
> I guess that makes since, If they hadn't heard the Gospel, who could they be a believer in Christ.
> 
> I thought maybe they might have been a proselyte, - Gentiles who followed the Jewish religion -, Either way thanks for your thoghts!
> 
> 
> I love this stuff! God's word is so full of Truth and is very interesting when you get to studyin a bit.


Yeah, I learn more and it makes me realize how much I still have to learn.

Your idea about Cornelius being a proselyte could be right, Scripture doesn't say one way or the other. Even if he wasn't a proselyte, his exposure to the Jews and their worship of God is probably what led him to seek God.


----------



## Jeffriesw

tell sackett said:


> Come on in. I'll enjoy reading your thoughts too.



I'll second that ! C'mon ad join us.

We don't bite...


----------



## crackerdave

Annie,I'll "third" that! 
This is a sanctuary from the rough and tumble "de-bait" forum.


----------



## tell sackett

Acts10:9-23   Peter's vision

Peter, who is still very much "Jewish" so to speak in his thinking, and who, until now was pretty much strictly an apostle to the Jews learns two things: 1) Christians are not bound by the dietary laws of the Mosaic covenant(even though he will have trouble with this again later); and 2) all people, Jew or Gentile, are fit for salvation. God is preparing him to take the gospel to Cornelius.


----------



## crackerdave

What a lesson for today's society! "ALL" people are fit for salvation!
Often,when I've invited someone to church,they've said something like "I've got a lot of things in my life I need to clean up." _If_ there were such a thing as a perfect church,filled with perfect people,they _sho_ wouldn't let _me_ in!


----------



## Jeffriesw

*Acts 10; 24-29*

Peter Meets Cornelius

24 And the following day they entered Caesarea. Now Cornelius was waiting for them, and had called together his relatives and close friends. 25 As Peter was coming in, Cornelius met him and fell down at his feet and worshiped him. 26 But Peter lifted him up, saying, “Stand up; I myself am also a man.” 27 And as he talked with him, he went in and found many who had come together. 28 Then he said to them, “You know how unlawful it is for a Jewish man to keep company with or go to one of another nation. But God has shown me that I should not call any man common or unclean. 29 Therefore I came without objection as soon as I was sent for. I ask, then, for what reason have you sent for me?”


I find it inspiring that when Peter heard that an Angel of Lord had told cornelius to send for him he just up and went.

The jews of that day did not associate with gentiles for any reason at all. That would hae made them unclean.

But yet he went.

Obedience, no matter the cost!


----------



## crackerdave

Amen,brother! A willing heart ["Here am I,Lord - send me!"] and the courage that comes from knowing you're doing God's will - there's power there that Satan can't touch! He'll sure _try,_ though.That's one way to know whether we're in God's will : Satan won't bother anyone who's not a threat to him.


----------



## rjcruiser

Swamp Runner said:


> Peter Meets Cornelius
> 
> 24 And the following day they entered Caesarea. Now Cornelius was waiting for them, and had called together his relatives and close friends. 25 As Peter was coming in, Cornelius met him and fell down at his feet and worshiped him. 26 But Peter lifted him up, saying, “Stand up; I myself am also a man.” 27 And as he talked with him, he went in and found many who had come together. 28 Then he said to them, “You know how unlawful it is for a Jewish man to keep company with or go to one of another nation. But God has shown me that I should not call any man common or unclean. 29 Therefore I came without objection as soon as I was sent for. I ask, then, for what reason have you sent for me?”
> 
> 
> I find it inspiring that when Peter heard that an Angel of Lord had told cornelius to send for him he just up and went.
> 
> The jews of that day did not associate with gentiles for any reason at all. That would hae made them unclean.
> 
> But yet he went.
> 
> Obedience, no matter the cost!




I like vs 27.  Cornelius knew something special was going to be said...so he invited many to his home.

How often do we know that something special is going to be taught each and every Sunday and yet we still don't invite our friends to church?  We need to invite people to hear God's Word.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 10 (NASB)

Gentiles Hear Good News

   34 Opening his mouth, Peter said: "I most certainly understand now that God is not one to show partiality, 

   35 but in every nation the man who fears Him and does what is right is welcome to Him. 

I think it must have been a bit of a shock to both sides that God did not care if you were a Jew or a Gentile, Jews had always seemed to keep themselves apart so they would remain "Clean" and the gentiles had a love for God but had always been held at a bit of a distance.
He was no respecter of person even from the old testament days and then into the Present age.

Deuteronomy 10:17

 17 For the LORD your God is the God of gods and the Lord of lords, the great, the mighty, and the awesome God who does not show partiality nor take a bribe


2 Chronicles 19:7

 7 Now then let the fear of the LORD be upon you; be very careful what you do, for the LORD our God will have no part in unrighteousness or partiality or the taking of a bribe.


Romans 2:11

11 For there is no partiality with God. 



Galatians 2:6

6 But from those who were of high reputation (what they were makes no difference to me; God shows no partiality)--well, those who were of reputation contributed nothing to me. 



Ephesians 6:9

9 And masters, do the same things to them, and give up threatening, knowing that both their Master and yours is in heaven, and there is no partiality with Him






The Lord revealed to Peter thru a vision that He was in the Salvation Business and He would dispense it to who HE chose regardless of who or What they were, what their nationality was, whether they were clean or not, It is a work of God and God alone.

Psalm 62:7
My salvation and my honor depend on God ; he is my mighty rock, my refuge.

Acts 4:12
Salvation is found in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given to men by which we must be saved."

Acts 13:26
"Brothers, children of Abraham, and you God-fearing Gentiles, it is to us that this message of salvation has been sent.

Acts 13:47
For this is what the Lord has commanded us: " 'I have made you a light for the Gentiles, that you may bring salvation to the ends of the earth.' "

Romans 1:16
I am not ashamed of the gospel, because it is the power of God for the salvation of everyone who believes: first for the Jew, then for the Gentile.


----------



## crackerdave

Amen! Praise God for the FACT that anyone can be saved!

Sorry I've been kinda slack here,lately. I appreciate y'all keepin' it going,and I've already learned a lot from your posts.

My new job has me hoppin' - the boss lady wants two articles a day,and for a slow-typin', computer-challenged cracker..........well,I've been busy,praise God! It feels good,and I'm really enjoying the job.


----------



## Jeffriesw

crackerdave said:


> Amen! Praise God for the FACT that anyone can be saved!
> 
> Sorry I've been kinda slack here,lately. I appreciate y'all keepin' it going,and I've already learned a lot from your posts.
> 
> My new job has me hoppin' - the boss lady wants two articles a day,and for a slow-typin', computer-challenged cracker..........well,I've been busy,praise God! It feels good,and I'm really enjoying the job.



Yeah, I have been sorta busy myself ,
I know what you mean by writing and typing, My pastor has asked me to write a months worth of daily devotions for the Church website. 

My 9th grade education is surely lacking when it comes to how to write something and make it sound proper.
By the time he gets through editing of them, he might not ask again. 

Dave, I just got my first one finished and submitted yesterday, I will send it to you by email, Let me know what you think...


----------



## crackerdave

I think it's perfect,Bill.I'm keeping it to use as a reminder. Thanks!

Sure wish I hadn't listened to the guys back in school who said typing classes were for sissies!


In chapter 11,Peter explains to the Jews who were criticizing him for hangin' out with the "wrong crowd." There were many Gentiles who loved God. Gentiles,of course,were anyone who wasn't a Jew.
There's a good lesson to be gotten from the first part of this chapter on how we should handle disagreements with other Christians. 'Course,_we_ never have that problem on the debate/discussion thread,now do we?


----------



## crackerdave

The Church in Antioch -  Acts 11:19-30

This is the first time and place that followers of Jesus were called "Christians." I don't mean those quotation marks the way some do - using them to cast doubt.
The death of Stephen accomplished many great things for God,by scattering the believers all around.Nowadays,these people are called missionaries,and they go because they want to serve God and spread the Gospel,not so much because they fear they'll be stoned to death,as Stephen was. I have a tremendous respect for missionaries and the risks they take,while spreading the Good News - we don't _have_ to die! Praise God for the wonderfully simple but infinitely precious gift He gave us,when He sent His only begotten Son to die for our sin!


----------



## rjcruiser

Found some interesting facts about Antioch as well as Barnabas.

Antioch was a perfect city at this time in the history of the church.  It had a large Jewish population...but they were Hellenists (like Stephen...Jews who had adopted the culture and language around them).  They were the "go-between" from the Jerusalem church...made up of strict Jews that had believed in Christ and the Gentiles.

Also, Antioch is right at the corner of the Med Sea...the crossroads of everyone going from Africa to Europe.  As such, many travelers came through the city and then carried the gospel all over the World.

And...Antioch was the 3rd largest city in the Roman Empire.  Boasted a population of over 500,000 people.  It was ripe with people who wanted to know Jesus.

And then, Barnabas...who was sent to help the Church at Antioch.  Remember in chapter 4...he was the one who sold land and gave to the church.  He was "the son of encouragement."  What better person to help a new church?  An encourager.

So...when you go to church...are you like Barnabas?  Are you an encourager?  Does the Pastor see you as a helper and smiles when you come through the door?  Or are you a complainer?  One who only points out the problems?


----------



## crackerdave

Amen,brother - everybody needs and appreciates encouragement at one time or another.That's a good way to find out how good it feels to _give,_ when you help somebody that's down and out.


----------



## crackerdave

Acts chapter 12: One of the all-time greatest jailbreaks in history!


----------



## crackerdave

The Power of Prayer
Acts 12:5 So Peter was kept in prison,but the church was earnestly praying to God for him.

A "building" was not praying for Peter! Duh! A church is much more than a building,as even some non-believers know.Church is the body of Jesus Christ,and the power they wield when they are all of one mind [GOD'S mind,not human minds] is beyond human comprehension in its power.
Read from verse 1 through verse 19 if you'd like to see what _real_ power is!

CAUTION! -16 to 18 people died in this episode! [Verse 19]


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 12 (New American Standard Bible)


Peter's Arrest and Deliverance
 1 Now about that time Herod the king laid hands on some who belonged to the church in order to mistreat them. 

 2 And he had James the brother of John put to death with a sword. 

 3 When he saw that it pleased the Jews, he proceeded to arrest Peter also Now it was during the days of Unleavened Bread. 

 4 When he had seized him, he put him in prison, delivering him to four squads of soldiers to guard him, intending after the Passover to bring him out before the people. 

 5 So Peter was kept in the prison, but prayer for him was being made fervently by the church to God. 


Found this, I didn't realize there was 3 Herod's
Herod Agrippa I (10 B.C.-A.D. 44), grandson of Herod the Great (Lk 1:5) and nephew of Herod the Tetrarch (Lk 3:19; 13:31; 23:7-12)

Sounds like Herod was not that much different that some modern day politicians , always playin to the crowds, curryin favor with the populace.

Arrested peter and kept him under constant surveilance, I think he was scared to lose him  Found this --->  He places him under a secure guard of four squads of four soldiers each, rotating in three-hour shifts at night (Vegetius De Re Militari 3.8)

And the Church did what it was called to do, Get on your knee's before God ! Despite how bleak it may have looked, Remember, Herod had just whacked James and now it looked like he was going to whack the Rock also, Despair could have easily set in here, But they Kept on Praying for his deliverance!


----------



## tell sackett

James indeed did drink of the same cup as his Lord. His martyrdom is the only one among the apostles recorded in Scripture.

That is a heap of guards for one ol' gospel shoutin' fisherman, ain't it? It does make me wonder if, in the back of his mind, Herod knew what he was up against.

Swamp, you're absolutely right about the need to keep on praying, both as a church body and individually. I can guarantee you my wife can testify of the need to be diligent in prayer. She prayed for me for almost 20 years before I finally quit running. Sadly, this is a place I often fall short.


----------



## crackerdave

This particular "Herod" sure found out what _he_ was up against!

Acts12:21-24

On the appointed day Herod,wearing his royal robes,sat on his throne and delivered a public address to the people.They shouted, "This is the voice of a god,not a man."Immediately,because Herod did not give praise to God,an angel of the Lord struck him down,and he was eaten by worms and died. But the word of God continued to increase and spread.


Praise God! I don't want no worms eatin' _me alive!_


----------



## crackerdave

The rest of the Book of Acts tells of Paul,and the great work he did for God,and for us gentiles.

Anybody wanna be leadoff man?


----------



## crackerdave

Guess not. That's good for me -I've been too busy to give this the attention it deserves.I'm grateful for all the many that read our posts,and hope you won't give up on us.I need to take a break,and this is a good stopping point.

If anybody wants to keep it going for a few days,that'd be good.If not,I'll start it back up after I get caught up on my new job and the youth hunt is over.
God bless y'all.


----------



## rjcruiser

You guys have gotten out in front of my Bible study...so I'm not going to be able to add as much detail.l  I've appreciated the thread as well.  Don't mind if it takes a little break either....if you don't update it, I'll get to it as our study goes along.  But...we go at the pace of a chapter a week, so that might be kinda slow.


----------



## crackerdave

Acts 13:1-3                Saul,a,k.a. Paul - and Barnabas

 1] In the church at Antioch there were prophets and teachers:Barnabas,Simeon called Niger,Lucius of Cyrene,Manaen,[who had been brought up with Herod the tetrarch] and Saul. 2] While they were worshiping the Lord and fasting,the Holy Spirit said,"Set apart for me Barnabas and Saul for the work to which I have called them." 3]  So after they had fasted and prayed,they placed their hands on them and sent them off.

Thus began the greatest missionary trip ever taken by man - and some amazing adventures, as the word of God and the Gospel of Jesus Christ is spread far and wide among every type of people you can imagine - and maybe some you _can't_ imagine!


----------



## crackerdave

A little background on Barnabus,Paul's partner in his missionary journeys:

Strengths and accomplishments:
One of the first to sell his possessions to help the Christians in Jerusalem.

First to travel with Paul as a missionary team.

Was an encourager,as his nickname shows,and thus one of the most quietly influential people in the early days of Christianity.

Called an Apostle,though not one of the original twelve.

Weakness and mistake:
With Peter,stayed temporarily aloof from Gentile believers,until Paul corrected him.

Lessons from his life:

Encouragement is one of the most effective ways to help.

Sooner or later,obedience to God will involve risk.

There is always someone who needs encouragement.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Here is some more information on Barnabus I found in the Catholic Encylopadia

Link ----->  http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/02300a.htm

Barnabas (originally Joseph), styled an Apostle in Holy Scripture, and, like St. Paul, ranked by the Church with the Twelve, though not one of them; b. of Jewish parents in the Island of Cyprus about the beginning of the Christian Era. A Levite, he naturally spent much time in Jerusalem, probably even before the Crucifixion of Our Lord, and appears also to have settled there (where his relatives, the family of Mark the Evangelist, likewise had their homes — Acts 12:12) and to have owned land in its vicinity (4:36-37). A rather late tradition recorded by Clement of Alexandria (Stromata II.20) and Eusebius (Church History II.1) says that he was one of the seventy Disciples; but Acts (4:36-37) favours the opinion that he was converted to Christianity shortly after Pentecost (about A.D. 29 or 30) and immediately sold his property and devoted the proceeds to the Church. The Apostles, probably because of his success as a preacher, for he is later placed first among the prophets and doctors of Antioch (xiii, 1), surnamed him Barnabas, a name then interpreted as meaning "son of exhortation" or "consolation". (The real etymology, however, is disputed. See Encyl. Bibli., I, col. 484.) Though nothing is recorded of Barnabas for some years, he evidently acquired during this period a high position in the Church. 

When Saul the persecutor, later Paul the Apostle, made his first visit (dated variously from A.D. 33 to 38) to Jerusalem after his conversion, the Church there, remembering his former fierce spirit, was slow to believe in the reality of his conversion. Barnabas stood sponsor for him and had him received by the Apostles, as the Acts relate (9:27), though he saw only Peter and James, the brother of the Lord, according to Paul himself (Galatians 1:18-19). Saul went to his house at Tarsus to live in obscurity for some years, while Barnabas appears to have remained at Jerusalem. The event that brought them together again and opened to both the door to their lifework was an indirect result of Saul's own persecution. In the dispersion that followed Stephen's death, some Disciples from Cyprus and Cyrene, obscure men, inaugurated the real mission of the Christian Church by preaching to the Gentiles. They met with great success among the Greeks at Antioch in Syria, reports of which coming to the ears of the Apostles, Barnabas was sent thither by them to investigate the work of his countrymen. He saw in the conversions effected the fruit of God's grace and, though a Jew, heartily welcomed these first Gentile converts. His mind was opened at once to the possibility of this immense field. It is a proof how deeply impressed Barnabas had been by Paul that he thought of him immediately for this work, set out without delay for distant Tarsus, and persuaded Paul to go to Antioch and begin the work of preaching. This incident, shedding light on the character of each, shows it was no mere accident that led them to the Gentile field. Together they laboured at Antioch for a whole year and "taught a great multitude". Then, on the coming of famine, by which Jerusalem was much afflicted, the offerings of the Disciples at Antioch were carried (about A.D. 45) to the mother-church by Barnabas and Saul (Acts 11). Their mission ended, they returned to Antioch, bringing with them the cousin, or nephew of Barnabas (Colossians 4:10), John Mark, the future Evangelist (Acts 12:25). 

The time was now ripe, it was believed, for more systematic labours, and the Church of Antioch felt inspired by the Holy Ghost to send out missionaries to the Gentile world and to designate for the work Barnabas and Paul. They accordingly departed, after the imposition of hands, with John Mark as helper. Cyprus, the native land of Barnabas, was first evangelized, and then they crossed over to Asia Minor. Here, at Perge in Pamphylia, the first stopping place, John Mark left them, for what reason his friend St. Luke does not state, though Paul looked on the act as desertion. The two Apostles, however, pushing into the interior of a rather wild country, preached at Antioch of Pisidia, Iconium, Lystra, at Derbe, and other cities. At every step they met with opposition and even violent persecution from the Jews, who also incited the Gentiles against them. The most striking incident of the journey was at Lystra, where the superstitious populace took Paul, who had just cured a lame man, for Hermes (Mercury) "because he was the chief speaker", and Barnabas for Jupiter, and were about to sacrifice a bull to them when prevented by the Apostles. Mob-like, they were soon persuaded by the Jews to turn and attack the Apostles and wounded St. Paul almost fatally. Despite opposition and persecution, Paul and Barnabas made many converts on this journey and returned by the same route to Perge, organizing churches, ordaining presbyters and placing them over the faithful, so that they felt, on again reaching Antioch in Syria, that God had "opened a door of faith to the Gentiles" (Acts 13:13-14:27; see article SAINT PAUL). 

Barnabas and Paul had been "for no small time" at Antioch, when they were threatened with the undoing of their work and the stopping of its further progress. Preachers came from Jerusalem with the gospel that circumcision was necessary for salvation, even for the Gentiles. The Apostles of the Gentiles, perceiving at once that this doctrine would be fatal to their work, went up to Jerusalem to combat it; the older Apostles received them kindly and at what is called the Council of Jerusalem (dated variously from A.D. 47 to 51) granted a decision in their favour as well as a hearty commendation of their work (Acts 14:27-15:30; see articles COUNCIL OF JERUSALEM; SAINT PETER). On their return to Antioch, they resumed their preaching for a short time. St. Peter came down and associated freely there with the Gentiles, eating with them. This displeased some disciples of James; in their opinion, Peter's act was unlawful, as against the Mosaic law. Upon their remonstrances, Peter yielded apparently through fear of displeasing them, and refused to eat any longer with the Gentiles. Barnabas followed his example. Paul considered that they "walked not uprightly according to the truth of the gospel" and upbraided them before the whole church (Galatians 2:11-15). Paul seems to have carried his point. Shortly afterwards, he and Barnabas decided to revisit their missions. Barnabas wished to take John Mark along once more, but on account of the previous defection Paul objected. A sharp contention ensuing, the Apostles agreed to separate. Paul was probably somewhat influenced by the attitude recently taken by Barnabas, which might prove a prejudice to their work. Barnabas sailed with John Mark to Cyprus, while Paul took Silas an revisited the churches of Asia Minor. It is believed by some that the church of Antioch, by its God-speed to Paul, showed its approval of his attitude; this inference, however, is not certain (Acts 15:35-41). 

Little is known of the subsequent career of Barnabas. He was still living and labouring as an Apostle in 56 or 57, when Paul wrote First Corinthians (9:5-6). from which we learn that he, too, like Paul, earned his own living, though on an equality with other Apostles. The reference indicates also that the friendship between the two was unimpaired. When Paul was a prisoner in Rome (61-63), John Mark was attached to him as a disciple, which is regarded as an indication that Barnabas was no longer living (Colossians 4:10). This seems probable. 

Various traditions represent him as the first Bishop of Milan, as preaching at Alexandria and at Rome, whose fourth (?) bishop, St. Clement, he is said to have converted, and as having suffered martyrdom in Cyprus. The traditions are all late and untrustworthy. 

With the exception of St. Paul and certain of the Twelve, Barnabas appears to have been the most esteemed man of the first Christian generation. St. Luke, breaking his habit of reserve, speaks of him with affection, "for he was a good man, full of the Holy Ghost and of Faith". His title to glory comes not only from his kindliness of heart, his personal sanctity, and his missionary labours, but also from his readiness to lay aside his Jewish prejudices, in this anticipating certain of the Twelve; from his large-hearted welcome of the Gentiles, and from his early perception of Paul's worth, to which the Christian Church is indebted, in large part at least, for its great Apostle. His tenderness towards John Mark seems to have had its reward in the valuable services later rendered by him to the Church. 

The feast of St. Barnabas is celebrated on 11 June. He is credited by Tertullian (probably falsely) with the authorship of the Epistle to the Hebrews, and the so-called Epistle of Barnabas is ascribed to him by many Fathers.


----------



## Inthegarge

I have always felt Barnabas was one of the most important people who little was heard about. He was the one who convinced the others that Paul's conversion was real. Funny how important that was and how little space is given to it in scripture.......Have also felt I should be more like Barnabas.......RW


----------



## crackerdave

Being an encourager to a fellow believer is very important.This is what makes our men's prayer meetings at my church such a powerful thing:Being able to share our shortcomings and struggles and knowing it won't be spread all over the whole church.We pray for one another's needs and leave the meeting feeling "recharged!"
We always eat good,too - being Baptists!


----------



## crackerdave

My favorite verses in this chapter,36-41:

For when David had served God's purpose in his own generation,he fell asleep;he was buried with his fathers and his body decayed.But the one whom God raised from the dead did not see decay.Therefore,my brothers,I want you to know that through Jesus the forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you.Through him everyone who believes is justified from everything you could not be justified from by the law of Moses.Take care that what the prophets have said does not happen to you:"Look,you scoffers,wonder and perish,for I am going to do something in your days that you would never believe,even if someone told you."


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 14 (New King James Version)


At Iconium

1 Now it happened in Iconium that they went together to the synagogue of the Jews, and so spoke that a great multitude both of the Jews and of the Greeks believed. 2 But the unbelieving Jews stirred up the Gentiles and poisoned their minds against the brethren. 3 Therefore they stayed there a long time, speaking boldly in the Lord, who was bearing witness to the word of His grace, granting signs and wonders to be done by their hands.


Here we see that the Spirit of God was moving and people were being converted left and right after the Preaching of the apostles, But as usual the unbelievers were trying to stop them and constantly stirring up trouble.

4 But the multitude of the city was divided: part sided with the Jews, and part with the apostles. 5 And when a violent attempt was made by both the Gentiles and Jews, with their rulers, to abuse and stone them, 6 they became aware of it and fled to Lystra and Derbe, cities of Lycaonia, and to the surrounding region. 7 And they were preaching the gospel there.

Here we see the unbelievers were not only wanting to shut them up, but were quite willing to Murder them to do it. They could not refute their teaching logically, so they figured they need to kill them.


----------



## crackerdave

Even unbelievers can be used by our God! By this,the preachers were scattered even farther and wider.

What a great time this was to be a missionary! Many folks were still alive who had actually seen the miraculous things Jesus did to prove He was God in the flesh.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Act 15:1 Some men came down from Judea and began teaching the brethren, "Unless you are circumcised according to the custom of Moses, you cannot be saved."  


 Act 15:2 And when Paul and Barnabas had great [fn] dissension and debate with them, the brethren determined that Paul and Barnabas and some others of them should go up to Jerusalem to the apostles and elders concerning this issue.  


I find it interesting that the Brethren of the Local Church sent Paul to the rest of the Apostles for clarification on the matter.

Did they not consider Pauls word to be as authoratative as the rest of the Apostles?


This is from J.W. McGarvey's commentary on Acts 15:2 

Verse 2
If Paul and Barnabas had ever been, since their conversion, blinded by these narrow views, their labors among the Gentiles would have wrought a change in their feelings, and prepared them to see the subject in a better light. They opposed the new propositions with all their powers; and though they did not succeed in silencing their opponents, they brought the discussion to a fortunate conclusion. (2) "When therefore Paul and Barnabas had no small dissension and disputation with them, they determined that Paul and Barnabas, and certain others of them, should go up to Jerusalem to the apostles and elders about this question."

If the brethren in Antioch had estimated at its proper value the authority of an inspired apostle, they would have yielded implicitly to Paul's decision without this mission to Jerusalem. But they were as yet too little accustomed to reflection upon the profound mystery of apostolic infallibility to properly accredit it; and their deep prejudices on the subject under discussion was a serious obstacle in the way of clear thought. It is probable that apostolic authority is more highly appreciated now than it was then; yet the prejudices of sect and party are so intense, that even now the dictum of a living apostle would prove insufficient, in millions of cases, to convince men of their errors. Like the disciples in Antioch, who had the testimony of Paul, men now are not easily satisfied with a single inspired statement upon a point in dispute, or with the statements of a single apostle, but demand an accumulation of even divine testimonies. 
It is probable that Paul would have objected to making this appeal to the other apostles, on the ground of its apparent inconsistency with his own claims to inspired authority, had not the proposition been sustained by an express revelation of the divine will. In the second chapter of Galatians, where Mr. Howson very clearly proves that Paul has reference to this journey, [Vol. i, p. 227, et seq.] he says: "I went up by revelation and communicated to them that gospel which I preach among the Gentiles." It was the divine purpose to settle the question, not for the Church in Antioch alone, but for all the world and for all time.


----------



## tell sackett

I see that I've been missing some good stuff not coming in here the last few days. You guys are doing a good job, thanks.

Swamp, reading your thoughts about the brethren's unwillingness to accept Paul's teaching as authoritative and his willingness to go back to Jerusalem to meet with the council tells us something of his character I think. He was an humble, gracious man who was more than willing to do whatever he had to in order to help and build up weaker brothers. It's easy to see the hand of Barnabas the encourager in there too. 

Two passages of scripture that I think help me understand his humble dealings with these brethren are Ro.12:3- For I say, through the grace given unto me, to every man that is among you, not to think of himself more highly than he ought to; but to think soberly, according as God has dealt to every man the measure of faith.; and 1Cor.9:19-For though I be free from all men, yet have I made myself servant unto all, that I might gain the more. 

Oh, to be more like Paul and less like 1Cor.8:1- ..Knowledge puffeth up..  I just have this picture in the back of my mind that if that had been me in Paul's shoes, I probably would have been more likely to get on my preaching stump instead of acting in humility and love.


----------



## crackerdave

As y'all can see,I haven't been here for a while,either.
I apologize - I may have "bitten off more than I can chew."I appreciate your input very much,and would also appreciate your prayers.I find myself unemployed again,which is creating serious problems in my marriage.


----------



## Jeffriesw

crackerdave said:


> As y'all can see,I haven't been here for a while,either.
> I apologize - I may have "bitten off more than I can chew."I appreciate your input very much,and would also appreciate your prayers.I find myself unemployed again,which is creating serious problems in my marriage.



I will continue to lift you up in Prayer my Friend.


----------



## crackerdave

Thank you,brother.
If you or anyone else wants to continue on with this,feel free.My heart doesn't feel right for it now.


----------



## ronpasley

Why is it we are no longer able to do these miracles? Is our faith even smaller than a mustard seed? Or is the "Age of Miracles" over? What do we have to do to cause many people to believe in the Lord and His power in our time?[/QUOTE]

Good point, first of all miracles still happen.

http://www.times-herald.com/local/God-definitely-looking-over-us-667028

The Holy Spirit told me to lift my hands up in my living room at 3 am in the morning and pray for a hedge of protection around my family, one week later a  tornado hit are house. My family was safe no one hurt at all. So I believe in Miracles they are all around us just sometimes we miss them.

If we let the light of Christ shine in us and people will see and wonder what we have that they don't. But unfortunatly we have cover the light.


----------



## crackerdave

Amen,brother.I quit believing in "luck" or "co-incidence" a very long time ago.God will work in our lives as much as we allow!

You're right about covering the light: So much worry these days about "political correctness!" Neither Peter nor Paul cared about what the "world" thought.


----------



## Jeffriesw

There is no luck or coincidence only the divine will of the Father in the live's of believers, all is directed at His hand.

Jeremiah 1:5 Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I appointed you a prophet to the nations.”

Ephesians 2:10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them.

Thessalonians 5:24 He who calls you is faithful; he will surely do it.

Thessalonians 2:12 we exhorted each one of you and encouraged you and charged you to walk in a manner worthy of God, who calls you into his own kingdom and glory.

This a just a few verses, and they are in no particulat order and don't go togeter except to show that it all starts with HIM, not us.
He is a Holy and Soveriegn God who directs all things according to His good will and Pleasure.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 16:

1 Paula came also to Derbe and to Lystra. A disciple was there, named Timothy, the son of a Jewish woman who was a believer, but his father was a Greek. 2 He was well spoken of by the brothers at Lystra and Iconium.
Here we see where Timothy was introduced to Paul, They must have become very tight. In later epistles by Paul, he calls Timothy his son in the Faith.It also mentions that he was well thought of by the People of the local congregation. He also being both of a Jewish and a Greek parent's would have been in a good position to Minsiter to people of Both cultures don'tcha thinK? Coincidence maybe? 


 3 Paul wanted Timothy to accompany him, and he took him and circumcised him because of the Jews who were in those places, for they all knew that his father was a Greek.
Ok, That might have been a problem for me having to get whacked But he was willing to submit to something that was not required of him as a greek, but to what was needed so He could also minister to the Jewish community. That is dedication!


 4 As they went on their way through the cities, they delivered to them for observance the decisions that had been reached by the apostles and elders who were in Jerusalem. Here we seem them start traveling together as what would become one heck of an evangalism team!

5 So the churches were strengthened in the faith, and they increased in numbers daily.And the Churches were strengthened, Man is that not what we are called to do, to exhort and teach each other, to build each other up in the ways of the Lord? As we build each other up, we start going into the world and spreading the good news ourselves and the flock will be added to!


----------



## crackerdave

Amen,brother!

May I hereby nominate you as "Daily Bible Study Organizer fer a while?" My typing/computer skills are "slim" at best.

Thanks for the prayers - things are better now.


----------



## ronpasley

Swamp Runner said:


> Acts 16:
> 
> 3 Paul wanted Timothy to accompany him, and he took him and circumcised him because of the Jews who were in those places, for they all knew that his father was a Greek.
> Ok, That might have been a problem for me having to get whacked But he was willing to submit to something that was not required of him as a greek, but to what was needed so He could also minister to the Jewish community. That is dedication!
> 
> True dedication, not being stuck on one thing but willing to go a step farther for the God's Kingdom. As you can see he had no  Pharisee and Sadducee spirit.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Okay  a bit. But the Word says he ways of a Jewish Mother and a Greek father, so he was of both world's so to speak. 
The study notes in my Bible at home (I am at work now) suggest he needed to be "cut" so he could have access to the jewish community and also gain entrance to the synagouge. 
What are they gonna do? stop and check ya at the door?

That would call for a bit of a dust up nowdays 


Okay, back to our regulary scheduled program..


----------



## Jeffriesw

Hey, something else my study Bible had a note on was that Luke wrote the book of Acts and somewhere along the way He joined Paul, Silas and Timothy and started traveling with them. Here in chapter 16 we see him go from using the words "Them" and "They" to using the more personal words of us, Meaning he had joined them at that point. The whole first couple of verses show Timothy joining them, but Luke joins them also if you watch how his style of referring to them changes. Watch the red and Blue highlights and you will see the change from impersonal telling what "They" had done to the personal telling of what "We" and "Us" _were_ doing
Don't think it really has any significance, just thought it was pretty cool to see what I had read over many times and never seen and I can now see it.
I am making the assumption that where you see the change is when they went down to Troas, I am assuming Luke must have been there? 


<< Acts 16 >>
English Standard Version   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Timothy Joins Paul and Silas
1 Paul came also to Derbe and to Lystra. A disciple was there, named Timothy, the son of a Jewish woman who was a believer, but his father was a Greek. 2 He was well spoken of by the brothersb at Lystra and Iconium. 3 Paul wanted Timothy to accompany him, and he took him and circumcised him because of the Jews who were in those places, for they all knew that his father was a Greek. 4 As they went on their way through the cities, they delivered to them for observance the decisions that had been reached by the apostles and elders who were in Jerusalem. 5 So the churches were strengthened in the faith, and they increased in numbers daily.

The Macedonian Call
6 And they went through the region of Phrygia and Galatia, having been forbidden by the Holy Spirit to speak the word in Asia. 7 And when they had come up to Mysia, they attempted to go into Bithynia, but the Spirit of Jesus did not allow them. 8So, passing by Mysia, they went down to Troas. 9 And a vision appeared to Paul in the night: a man of Macedonia was standing there, urging him and saying, “Come over to Macedonia and help us.” 10 And when Paulc had seen the vision, immediately we sought to go on into Macedonia, concluding that God had called us to preach the gospel to them.

The Conversion of Lydia
11 So, setting sail from Troas, we made a direct voyage to Samothrace, and the following day to Neapolis, 12 and from there to Philippi, which is a leading city of thed district of Macedonia and a Roman colony. We remained in this city some days. 13 And on the Sabbath day we went outside the gate to the riverside, where we supposed there was a place of prayer, and we sat down and spoke to the women who had come together. 14 One who heard us was a woman named Lydia, from the city of Thyatira, a seller of purple goods, who was a worshiper of God. The Lord opened her heart to pay attention to what was said by Paul. 15 And after she was baptized, and her household as well, she urged us, saying, “If you have judged me to be faithful to the Lord, come to my house and stay.” And she prevailed upon us.


----------



## Jeffriesw

ACTS 16 (ESV)

Paul and Silas in Prison
16 As we were going to the place of prayer, we were met by a slave girl who had a spirit of divination and brought her owners much gain by fortune-telling. 17 She followed Paul and us, crying out, “These men are servants of the Most High God, who proclaim to you the way of salvation.” 18 And this she kept doing for many days. Paul, having become greatly annoyed, turned and said to the spirit, “I command you in the name of Jesus Christ to come out of her.” And it came out that very hour.


Here we see someone who was "Possessed" by something other than the spirit of God. Some of the commentaries I looked thru state that someone who foretold the future was thought to be possessed by "The spirit of a Pythoness. This meant, among the Greeks, a prophetic spirit, Pythias being one of the names of Apollo, the god of prophecy"
Link ----> http://biblecommenter.com/acts/16-16.htm

It is interesting to see even someone who is held by a demonic spirit still was able to see and reconize just who these men were, who they belonged to and the Truth they spoke! Look again at what she said!!  “These men are servants of the Most High God, who proclaim to you the way of salvation.” 

This is simply mind blowing to me, Here is someone that is possessed by a satanic spirit and she is basically testifying right along side of them saying "Look you boneheads, These men are sent by God and telling you exactly how to have eternal Salvation!!!" and still some did not listen

We see later in the book of Acts that the demons do indeed know who belongs to Christ and who doesn't

Acts 19:15 (ESV) But the evil spirit answered them, “Jesus I know, and Paul I recognize, but who are you?”



And we also see this further testified to by James in his epistle...

James 2:19 (ESV) You believe that God is one; you do well. Even the demons believe—and shudder!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 16 (ESV)

19 But when her owners saw that their hope of gain was gone, they seized Paul and Silas and dragged them into the marketplace before the rulers. 20 And when they had brought them to the magistrates, they said, “These men are Jews, and they are disturbing our city. 21 They advocate customs that are not lawful for us as Romans to accept or practice.” 22 The crowd joined in attacking them, and the magistrates tore the garments off them and gave orders to beat them with rods. 23 And when they had inflicted many blows upon them, they threw them into prison, ordering the jailer to keep them safely. 24 Having received this order, he put them into the inner prison and fastened their feet in the stocks.


Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary

21. And teach customs, which are not lawful for us to receive, neither to observe, being Romans-Here also there was a measure of truth; as the introduction of new gods was forbidden by the laws, and this might be thought to apply to any change of religion. But the whole charge was pure hypocrisy; for as these men would have let the missionaries preach what religion they pleased if they had not dried up the source of their gains, so they conceal the real cause of their rage under color of a zeal for religion, and law, and good order: so Ac 17:6, 7; 19:25, 27.

People's New Testament

16:23 Laid many stripes upon them. Moses mercifully restricted the number of stripes (De 25:3); hence, Paul says: Five times I received of the Jews forty stripes, save one (2Co 11:24). With the Romans there was no such restriction.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Hey, If any of ya'll are looking for a good Bible study website try
Biblos.com

Great site with numerous study tools!
RonnieT showed it to me last year and since then it has been an invaluable resource to me. 

Thank You Ronnie!


----------



## crackerdave

If y'all don't mind,I'm going to stop this one.I just don't feel like I'm giving it what it deserves.


----------

